
Open-sourcing ReDex: Making Android apps smaller and faster - tilt
https://code.facebook.com/posts/998080480282805
======
mckilljoy
25-30% is a pretty solid improvement.

------
ksec
I thought it was iPhone Apps that need help. At 100+MB for a simple App where
Instagram is 25MB only..

